# vBulletin stops parsing code



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2008)

A friend of mine runs an online computer hardware store. He setup forums to interact with customers and discuss technology. Recently, he installed a vB skin named Emerald from vB Skins .net the forums have stopped parsing all vB code including when I type a URL and the system parses the URL under the  tag. 

I get this error: 

[IMG]ht...k.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Issue resolved.


----------



## xfire (Apr 3, 2008)

phbb has a backupup function in the admin panel, dont know if vbulletin has the same.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2008)

None that I can see. I'm finding help.


----------



## xfire (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/ might get help here.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2008)

That's where I'm looking.

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=197290 

^that thread. Got it!


----------



## xfire (Apr 3, 2008)

So, is it working?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have write access to the directory. Soon as he returns I'm make him do that. So, technically problem solved.


----------

